

Ask HN: How would you invest $1M? - privatedan

Let&#x27;s say you have $1M ( and you won&#x27;t need any of the cash for more than a decade ). How would you invest it?<p>Curious to get the hacker perspective on this.
======
mswen
I would buy a mix of stocks that have regularly paid decent dividends. Every
time the dividend cash built up to $20K I would make a growth oriented stock
investment. I would also keep my eyes open for angel investing opportunities
and sometimes do that instead of a growth stock.

